# The Buff Mod Retires...



## Wattage (Sep 12, 2006)

To my many friends here at Specktra,

Please note that effective today, I will be stepping down from my position as Veteran Moderator and more specifically as the mod for the Health and Wellness Forums. This was not an easy decision to make and is one I contemplated for many weeks.

Moderating the Health and Wellness Forums has been a great source of education and pleasure for me. I have also had the opportunity to get to know many of you on a more personal level. I have met many wonderful and courageous woman and men here.

As of late August, I received notification that I had been accepted into my university's school of nursing. It is among the top five nursing schools in Canada. It has been a grueling summer of interviews, essay writing and trying not to get sweaty palms - which I never mastered, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have also opted to finish my Human Kinetics degree in conjunction, which stretches my resources very thin. Thus, I am deeply saddened that I cannot fulfill my duties here at Specktra to the standard I hold myself to. It pains me when I do not have time to reply to PMs or posts... and I know it's not fair.

I am not leaving for good - so this is not goodbye. Rather this is my invitation to all of you in this wonderful community to branch out. Specktra is a place with many, many wonderful woman and men - each who bring their own experience, knowledge and of course - MAC make-up tidbits. Specktra truly is a unique corner of cyberspace. I am so proud to have been a part of the staff that moderate this board.

So here's to health, wellness and make-up! I look forward to seeing all of you around the boards (on a less frequent basis) and enjoying life as a Specktra-retiree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Much love, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Caitlin


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 12, 2006)

u know your position is here whenever u r ready to come back


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 12, 2006)

*hug* You're  going to do well at your studies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And thank you for a job well done.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey there Caitlin!  I'd just like to thank you for the wonderful job you've done here on Specktra.  I very much hope that we'll continue to see you here.  Congratulations on getting a place at the school of nursing.  I really understand why you've had to step down though and wish you the very best in your studies. Good luck!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 13, 2006)

I am so PROUD of you! To be accepted into such a prestigeous school! *HUGS* Great Job girl! *HUGS*

You're education is the most important thing and I know that you can do this. *HUGS*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 13, 2006)

Best of luck with you and your studies


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 13, 2006)

I have always loved reading your posts and hearing your good health & wellness advice!  Although we will miss you as a mod I am glad you will still be around the forums!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 13, 2006)

best of luck!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 13, 2006)

I wish you lots of luck too!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 13, 2006)

Im so sad now.... boooooooo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 iwish u much luck


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and the best of luck to you!!!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Ambi (Sep 13, 2006)

Good luck with everything and thanks for the great job you've done as a mod!


----------



## user79 (Sep 13, 2006)

Good luck with everything, girl!! Sounds like you have a lot ahead of you.


----------



## bottleblack (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations! You'll definitely be missed in the meantime!


----------



## MizMac (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats and wishing you best of luck at school!!!  You'll rock it!!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 13, 2006)

Best of luck with your studies....


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 16, 2006)

oooh, congratulations! we can always use more great nurses, and i'm sure you'll be amazing!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 16, 2006)

best of luck with everything!


----------



## orodwen (Sep 17, 2006)

we all have to make changes from time to time.  break a leg in school!


----------



## cookies (Sep 17, 2006)

Congratulations on being accepted!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 17, 2006)

(WARNING: Selfish moment ahead)

NOOO...DON'T GO!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (OK, got that out of my system).

Wattage, first and foremost, thank you.  I've said it before and I will say it again; your knowledge, balance, humour and maturity are so evident in your posts.  You have given a lot to us at Spectrka and I am sure that I speak for all of us when I say "thanks".  We have been very fortunate to have some of your time and knowledge.  

On your accomplishments, well done you!  That it fantastic news about your acceptance into nursing school.  I'm not surprised, cuz you rock!  I hope that we get to hear from you every once and a while between papers and rotations.  

Again, best wishes and a sincere thank you.


----------



## Wattage (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you, to everyone. There is no "Thanks" option in this forum so I sucks that I can't thank you all individually!

But thank you - It makes me happy to see the help I have been able to provide.


----------



## msthrope (Sep 19, 2006)

congratulations on your acceptance.  best of luck in school and with all that the future brings!


----------



## Vicky88 (Sep 20, 2006)

Aw Caitlin, congrats on getting into the nursing course. That's really great news.

I will be very sad to see you go but thank you SOO much for all the help you've given. You've really helped and inspired me and so many other of the girls on here so thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to see you around Specktra still and good luck with your studies!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations
& Best wishes!




 ​


----------

